# Bellator 146: Kato vs. Manhoef Discussion



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

*Nov. 20 at WinStar World Casino and Resort in Thackerville, Oklahoma*

*MAIN CARD (Spike, 9 p.m. ET)*

Hisaki Kato vs. Melvin Manhoef
Bubba Jenkins vs. Jordan Parsons
Chidi Njokuani vs. Ricky Rainey
Derek Campos vs. Brandon Girtz
Houston Alexander vs. Guilherme Viana

*PRELIMINARY CARD (MMAjunkie, 6:45 p.m. ET)

*Francisco France vs. Ben Reiter
Mark Dickman vs. Israel Giron
Arlene Blencowe vs. Gabrielle Holloway
Josh Neer vs. Andre Santos
Julia Budd vs. Roberta Paim Rovel
Alonzo Menifield vs. Zach Rosol
Stephen Banaszak vs. George Pacurariu – 140-pound catchweight
Chris Jones vs. Treston Thomison
Roshaun Jones vs. Eli Tamez
Sean Holden vs. Justin Patterson
Kenyon Jackson vs. Bubba McDaniel – 195-pound catchweight​


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Neer & Budd shoulda been on The main card.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

They should've been, unfortunately Budd played blanket for 15 minutes again. She won't be able to pull that shit with Coenen though.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

We needed a WMMA fight on the main card. It adds depth to a card. And Josh, he's a crowd pleaser.. No doubt about it.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

If they bury Coenen/Budd on the Prelims I'm gonna lose my shit!


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

CupCake said:


> If they bury Coenen/Budd on the Prelims I'm gonna lose my shit!



At this point, Connen, Evinger, and Cris are the only girls making noise that I like to watch outside of the UFC right now. Connen being buried would be a felony.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

I wish Neer could get some consistency, he hasn't been on a tear in a long time now.

And Alexander needs to hang the gloves up now.


----------

